# Oshkosh Cancelled



## Geedee (May 1, 2020)

.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 1, 2020)

My summer air show schedule keeps getting thinner and thinner. Only surprising thing about Oshkosh is how long they waited.

#Oshkosh2021 #Covid19sucks

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Micdrow (May 2, 2020)

Sad to see, but totally understand as well. Agree that this is the safest thing to do.


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2020)

Expected but a shame all the same.


----------

